# Shrimp Scampi W/Qview



## ronp (Oct 11, 2009)

This was my last nights meal, very easy and tasty.




Shrimp, butter, granulated garlic, lemon juice, oragano, and a dash of basil in the smoker for about 2 hours @ 150' or until the shrimp are firm.



All done. Yummo! If you like shrimp give it a try and enjoy!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 11, 2009)

What no Yoshida's? LOL Sorry couldnt resist. Looked like a good meal


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 11, 2009)

You beat me to it!  Looks great ron!  How's that fence fiasco coming along?


----------



## ronp (Oct 11, 2009)

Darn I forgot Brian. That would probably taste good. Ching Chong Italian.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I think it will be fine Dude, I was told to get 2 bids and his insurance will take care of it, thanks for asking.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks Great Ron...


----------



## teeroy (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, never would have thought of this. That looks great. Gonna have to try it.


----------



## rivet (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice looking dinner, Ron! Looks very tasty!


----------

